# DSL cable too short...need help:)



## pmriekert (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm on a friend's computer who just got DSL. The cord that connects the modem to the phone jack on the wall is too short. We went out to Staples and bought a Cat 5 networking cable...lo and behold the size of the head that plugs into the DSL filter is too large.

Just for ha-has, I tried a regular plain telephone line, and it seems to be working. The short telephone cable that came with the DSL install kit is grey, round and says "cat 5" on it. 

Is there any problem using the regular plain ol' phone cord (its flat, not round). The people at Staples didn't seem to have a clue. Will there be a downgrade in speed if we use the regular phone cord? Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks!
Pam


----------



## nomaan (Jun 16, 2003)

wait ... 
you connect the dsl modem directly into the wall jack.... with a phone cable.
don't use a phone filter here.

the phone filters are for other phone jacks that have phones connected to them...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

nomaan, the DSL filters that I have seen have two ports--one for phone type stuff and one for a DSL modem. They are especially handy for people who want to plug modem and phone into the same wall jack.

Pam, the regular phone cord is probably not as reliable for the higher frequencies used by DSL. If it is not giving a problem, use it. But I would try to find a longer "DSL" cord. Maybe at Radio Shack. Or search the web. Or ask your DSL provider where you can find a longer one; maybe they will even make a trade.


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

pmriekert said:


> I'm on a friend's computer who just got DSL. The cord that connects the modem to the phone jack on the wall is too short. We went out to Staples and bought a Cat 5 networking cable...lo and behold the size of the head that plugs into the DSL filter is too large.
> 
> Just for ha-has, I tried a regular plain telephone line, and it seems to be working. The short telephone cable that came with the DSL install kit is grey, round and says "cat 5" on it.
> 
> ...


No, a regular phone cord is what is needed between the modem and phone socket (with no filters!). The cat 5 cable then goes to the computer (or router if using one).
However, ISP (internet) suppliers don't usually support longer than 6 feet cable from the wall to the modem when you call for help...so don't tell them...lol

Scorp.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I will caution you against using flat cable for DSL connections, there's a SPECIFIC reason they use twisted pair. Flat cable will pick interference and affect the quality of the DSL, the longer the cable, the worse it'll get. Buy the proper DSL extension cable.


----------



## pmriekert (Dec 2, 2004)

<<I will caution you against using flat cable for DSL connections, there's a SPECIFIC reason they use twisted pair. Flat cable will pick interference and affect the quality of the DSL, the longer the cable, the worse it'll get. Buy the proper DSL extension cable.>>

The people at Staples directed me to a Cat 5 cable--guess I didn't get someone knowledgeable. I was originally looking for a DSL cable--I didn't see one at Staples. I also tried searching google--but I don't think I got accurate results. Can you tell me what exactly I should call the DSL cable?? Funny, the writing on the short cable that came with the setup kit said "cat 5" but the head size is different from the cat5 cable I bought.

Pam


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

I would advised you to use the phone cord that was provided by your ISP then buy a much longer DSL cable (either USB or Ethernet cable, depending on your modem). 
As mentioned, using a longer phone cord would create some connectivity issues.

What kind of modem do you have?
Who's your ISP?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Other than your post any reference to Cat5 that I've ever seen has referred to an "ethernet" cable, one that has RJ45 connectors. So it's not too surprising that you ended up with a Cat5 ethernet cable from Staples.

I too searched the web. My only successful search used JohnWill's word "extension" and is this 10 meter cable: http://www.maplin.co.uk/searchpages/JS11_DSL_EXTENSION_CABLES.htm

Whatever do people do when the puppy chews through their round gray DSL cable???


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

CAT3 cable w/ RJ11's.

Or CAT5, reterminate one pair on RJ11.

Depending on how far away you are from the DSLAM, it really won't matter. Flat cables are fine. Twisting pairs just helps prevent attenuation and crosstalk. The entire drop from DSLAM to your house is untwisted..........


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

O111111O said:


> The entire drop from DSLAM to your house is untwisted..........


That's the very problem we're trying to fix!


----------

